# sure is quiet



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

I bet all u rver's are still sleeping off the big turkey dinner ,, due to the fact that it has been quiet on her since yesterday ,, me too was over stuffed ,, went to bed early ,, and woke up earlyer than usaual ,, but had to go to work ,, not on the outside world but here on the farm ,,, farming never ends ,, had 2 cows out this morning ,, took 3hrs to find them,, so that was my day,, today   :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

RE: sure is quiet

well here we go agian ,, all the rver's tucked away in their beds ,, i thought xmas was a week away ,,, their not spose to do that untill it's time for santa ...
and bty ,,, don't say Ho,HO,Ho ... it's not politically correct ,, u must say now ... Ha Ha Ha ,,, so go figure ,, and who cares,,, i don't ... next thing , it will  not be correct as the way we type and the life styles we live ,, u know in rvs ,, they wil prob,, come up for a new name for fulltimers too ,, u never know ,, i hate the way the world is going ,,, IMO send all of those politcal guys my way and i'll put them to work on the farm ,, and then maybe they might look at the working class in a diff.. way ,, cause i can bet NONE of them has had their hands dirty in years ,, atleast not to the point where they are still pulling dirt out from under their nails  for weeks ,, now that is real work ,, IMO ... OK i'm done with the bitching ,,, or is that also not correct anymore  :question:  :question:    :laugh:  :laugh:  :dead:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 14, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

Hey everyone, 

MERRY CHRISTMAS, HO HO HO and Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *scooter* (Dec 14, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

And from here on the West side...

Merry Christmas all...................................


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

oops .. sorry i forgot to mention the same thing HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS ,, and to all a good night ,, sorry that just sounded like the thing to do  :laugh:  :laugh:

What are we gonna do on new years eve around here  :question:  :question:  :question: 

This could be another post alltogether ... I think


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

Ok where are all u rver's at ,, i mean the fulltimer's ,, and it would be neat to here about what they are doing for Christmas  :approve:    :bleh: 
random thought ,,, how u gonna hang u'r stockings if u don't have a FP ,, and i guess santa's gonna use the roof vents for access  :clown:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:
I seen a neat cartoon in our local paper the other day ,, it had santa dressed in shorts and flip flops ,, and the little kids waiting to see him said " see, i told u this global warming stuff was for real"  :laugh:


----------



## Kirk (Dec 17, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

Got my socks all hung outside on a Joshua Tree and ready for the fat guy. I even have Christmas lights on the campground host sign to help him find us!

  Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

That sounds really nice Kirk ,, i wish i was in u'r shoes ,, but someday soon to be ,,, I'm heading to MB for Christmas thru newsyear ,, but not leaving till this weekend ,, so i'll get my stockings ready ,, but mine will be hung form the awning   ,, bty all i want for christmas is a real good tan     :laugh:
  ALL HAVE A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A SAFE NEW YEAR'S ...
I'll be in touch from the beach ,, this weekend  :approve:


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 17, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEARS.  We just left Miami area.  Folks were really surly there.  Hope they are nicer on the Gulf side of the State. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

I wish i was where u are DL ,, at least it's warm ,, what was the low,,, 50??? .. I want summer ,,,  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:    :bleh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

ok whos cooking christmas dinner ,, since i'm gonna be on the beach i want Mia Mia on the grill and then there is always the pina colada's chilling in the blender ...
What a life that would be    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:    :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## brodavid (Dec 18, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

Ms jackie said I was, so it will be peanut butter and jelly sandwiches,


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

WHAT no grilled cheese sandwiches  :angry:  :angry:    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Dec 18, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

Sorry, no deal, just P&J, got to go, msjackie has the oil heated up for my massage. so good night and God Bless Us Everyone


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 19, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

Oh, now I'm envious of you ... bro!   :laugh:


----------



## Poppa (Dec 19, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

HMMMMMM hot oil massage?  :laugh:  Wonder where thats going, grilled cheese or P&J Last time I came close to one of them hot oil massages was when I was changing oil in ole Nellis Bell while she was hot and the plug popped out and I shimmied out from under her quick :blackeye: but not quick enough


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

now come on Poppa as a fellow Tennessean we all know that u gotta get oiled down from one time or another (not a pun here either) i was typing in the mechanical sense     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

well since u'r all quiet tonight ,, i guess i'll post this ,, i'm heading out tomorrow for MB and i'm shutting down the rv service for a week ,, but i'm paying my guys for the week ,, i thought this would be a good deal for them ,, since it is kinda slow right now ,, but they are the ones that make my bussiness happen ,, and bty they all got a hundreed dollars extra in their paychecks today ,,,
but i told them that if there is anything that they think they need to finish up go ahead ,, just keep track of u'r time and i'll pay u ,, JMO  :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## rjf7g (Dec 20, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

Enjoy your time off...hope the weather cooperates.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

from what the WC says ,, it'll be good ,, but i'm waiting for brodave forcast ,, since he lives where i'm going     :bleh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

speaking of queit , i have noticed that everyone runs and logs off when i log on,,, now do i smell that bad??? or have i done something to run these people off ,,, maybe i just log in at the right/wrong time ,,, i hope that is it,, cause i don't want to cause any friction around here ,, i just post what i know and then go ,, and i do take some beating now and then ,, but what the heck ,, i can take as much as i dish out ,,, speaking of dishes ,, what's on the menu for New Years??
 :question:  :question:  :question:  :question:  :laugh:    :approve:  :bleh:  :clown:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 21, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

Fireworks!


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 21, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

Rest and Relaxation.  Don't ever go out to party.  Just worry too much about the driving part.  Don't drink, so it is the other folks I worry about.


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 21, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

Just had a knock on my RV door by the luminary lady at the park.  She gave me two white paper bags for the Christmas Eve luminary.  Guess now I need to scrounge up 2 candles to put in them.  Bah Humbug.  What next.   :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

now come on DL u sound like me ,,, but do put out u'r luminaries ,, they look great ,, when i lived in NM ,, all the churches did this at christmas ,, and they even had tours of neighborhoods that u could drive for hours and see nothing else ,,, so enjoy u'r holiday and please take care ALL OF U and watch out for the big guy's reindeer ,, u know that they gotta go sometime ,, and i hope u'r not on the receiving end of it     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
That was terible ,, sorry ,,,,  :disapprove: but i thinkit was a little bit funny  :laugh:  :laugh:    :evil:


----------



## brodavid (Dec 21, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

Merry Christmas to all and to all, God Bless,
I gave dave his massage earlier so he is asleep, rough day, three hours of rehab.
Also hope that 730 brought a jacket to the beach, 
68 Sat
73 Sun
50 Mon thru the week
lows in the 30's to 40's
love and prayers to all,
msjackie
PS I do not mind the picking, makes me feel like we are loved


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 21, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

Yeah! I can visualize Rod (730) sitting in a lounge chair on the beach, 

         holding a cold beverage 
              while wearing his bomber jacket, 
                 bermuda shorts (tie-dyed), and 
                    flip-flops! 

WHOOO! What a sight!  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

Hey Tex that was funny ,, but one thing ,, i don't use a lounge chair ,, i use a towel on the beach,,, and one other if it's that cold down there i'll be sipping hot totties  :laugh:  :laugh:    :clown: 
oops also no flip flops ,,,, SNOW BOOTS    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## brodavid (Dec 22, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

Hey Tex, 730 might do ok this weekend, it is suppose to be 68-70 today and 73-75 tomorrow, 
also msjackie sends her love to you and all the rest.
MERRY CHRISTMAS
ps  yes I do love my massages, helps to get my body working


----------



## *scooter* (Dec 22, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

Well its safe to login on now that 730s offline.... :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 22, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

80 degrees here in Florida.  Would rather be out West, but I guess I'll just have to suffer.  Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

well scooter u better run cause I"M BACK ,, brodave was close on the temps 72 on the beach today ,, but tonight 42 ,,, burrrrrrrrrrrrr ,, but it looks good for tomm ,, but got rain moving in ,, but who cares i'm on the beach ,, give me a beach,, any beach ,,, man i can't wait till May ,, then i'm right here again ,,, if i could i would just park the rv right on the beach ,, but can't ,, my extesion cord isn't that long  :laugh: ,, but as of now i'm enjoying myself ,, bty if anyone calls ,, take a message    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
DL man i wish it was that warm here ,, what are u doing heating up the climate with the Cummins  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:    :clown:

Hey bty all of u have a Merry Christmas ,, i have my christmas lights hung on the awning ,, tried to find a palm tree ,, but the next campsight was taken  :angry:  :laugh:  :laugh:    :clown:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 23, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

Now you're talking about a Texas beach, Rod.  You went too far east!


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

Merry Christmas everyone,   let see here, DL is in FL. in warmer temp. Rod is on the beach not as warm an but nice and I am here in middle 40 degrees and raining but we need the rain and not complaining . But that ok my time is coming real soon. I sincerely hope that everyone and their family has a safe and wonderful Christmas. Scooter enjoy your new jeep and you must have been a real good boy this passed year. once again Merry Christmas 

Hollis


----------



## brodavid (Dec 23, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

If 730 gets closer to the beach high tide is going to get him wet.
DL enjoy Fl, Tex you are right , nothing like a Texas beach, getting some rain, temp is ok, I am about 25 miles from 730, so I do not have to worrry about high tide. H2H1 keep warm and to all a
Merry Christmas


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

Hey if brodave is up to it ,, i need to rewinterize the MH before my trip back ,, and i could use some help ,,, JK  :laugh:  :laugh:    :clown:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 23, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

Now is that the beginnings of an excuse to stay on that beach until winter is over in Tennessee?


----------



## brodavid (Dec 24, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

hey 730 where are you staying so I can make sure I do not go there.JK Love from the family
Merry Christmas
ps Tex, love from the family


----------



## C Nash (Dec 24, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

Heard that they had just condemed the beach    Something about some plegue from Tennessee  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

Yep u'r right Nash ,, i was told by the health department ,, DON"T even think of moving from this spot ,, untill we take more test and i said OK  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :laugh:  :laugh:     :evil:
O do kinda like the little sealed up tent that they have me and the MH in ,, keeps the sun off,,,,, no rain ,,,, and no salt air to clean off the MH ,, also the air is ok inside ,, it's kinda filtered ,, u know like bottle water  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 24, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

Maybe some of us otta ck on 730.  Bet he aint even at the beach    Probably out behind his barn sipping some of that Tennesse moonshine and listening to one of them wave sound machines and thinking he is at MB  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

ok Nash U caught me ,,,,   :disapprove: 
But i am getting ready to head out in about 2 hrs ,,,, been good few days here some rain ,, but the weather wasn't to cold ,,, well gonna run
 :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

well he we go again ,, it's almost the new year and all the rver's are asleep by 9:30 ,, are u guy's practicing for NY or what ???    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Dec 29, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

looks who talking, offline before 10pm,  
just having fun,
take care and HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

ok so i'm to blame for all of this .. hey wait a sec,, i think Nash did it    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 30, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

Rod, now what did I do   You must be letting those cummins fumes get to you :laugh: Better watch it or you'll wind up like DL  . Well on second thought guess that wont be to bad on the road all the time, no worries, all the tan you want, meeting new folks, moving when you don't like your neighbor :laugh: , no grass to cut  different views all the time :approve: WHAT A LIFE   :bleh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

Re: sure is quiet

     :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

